# ammonia present help!!!



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

my ammonia test says ive 0.2 mg/l.

how can i reduce this?

my tank is 30 gallon

1 rtbs
2 neon tetra
2 clown loach
2 red zebras
2 plecos
2 giant danios and a betta.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

well for one non of your fish belong in that tank except the betta and the tetras, the rtbs, red zebras, clown loaches, and depending on what type of pleco all need much larger tanks and the rtbs and red zebras can get very agressive. What size are the fish? They could be creating to much waste and if you dont keep up on your water changes or course the amonia will rise. I suggest rehoming the red zebras and one pleco for now and getting a bigger tank for the rest of your fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

change water


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

i done a 50% yesterday.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

Its time to take some fish back to the LFS or get another tank.

Otherwise, be ready to do 50% changed bi weekly, maybe more frequently.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

new tank? or new fish?


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

ive a 55 gallon cycling at the moment. and im gonna rehouse the red zebras the rtbs and a pleco. the clowns are small less than an inch. the largest is the rtbs shes about 2 inches.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I mean is the tank new or have you added fish to it? In other words, does the tank with the ammonia need cycling or does it have a permanent problem like an undersized filter or too-many fish. An established tank shouldn't ever have ammonia.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

have you talked to your fish??did they say anything?
do they have burns on them?are they showing signs of distress?did you smell the water?is there any scent of ammonia there?
forget about the test kit......what are your fish telling you??????


----------



## Ocellaris><>! (Jul 8, 2008)

do a water change a 30% water change will help. and have you tried talking to your LFS about your situation they can recommend products that help ill check tomorrow at the LFS i work at products you could use to lower ur ammonia. hope i help


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

my fish seem fine. i think i may be overfeeding them. ill do a 30% change today and do a gravel vac.
the tank is established. i tested my tapwater and its present in that also in the same amounts. thats most likely the problem yes?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Ocellaris><>!;181835products you could use to lower ur ammonia. [/QUOTE said:


> There are no products that truly 'lower' ammonia. There are products that lock it up and make it less toxic.
> 
> The solution is to get your nitrifying bacteria colonies established. They'll take care of the ammonia for you.
> 
> Some good 'ol AmmoChips help a bit too.


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks for the help


----------



## Ocellaris><>! (Jul 8, 2008)

be carefull over feeding raises phosphate lvls well are you useing flake food or frozen? if useing flake be carefull. hope i helped


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

i use granules and flake.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Just FYI. If you are doing water changes and the water you put IN is at 0.2 then you will not see a reduction in ammonia because you are putting in as much as you are removing. 

Give it at least 24 hours and test again. The nitrifying bacteria should be able to handle that level of ammonia in that amount of time. 

If the tap water ammonia levels are new that could explain your problem. If it is not new then an established tank should have a bacteria base to handle it since it will have been put in with each water change. It would still take 24 hours to convert it, or close to that.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Try using a water conditioner like Seachem's AmQuel Plus. It removes ammonia (but it smells so gross)


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

It does not remove the ammonia itself. It locks it up so it is not harmful.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i use a product that completely neutralizes ammonia as well as removing chlorine and chloramines and promotes the production of the fishes protective body slime.but it is only available on a commercial level and in bulk quantities.it is an excellent product and is safe for fresh and salt water..it is also safe to use on fish intended for human consumption..i have been thinking of making it available for sale in small quantities to those that don't need 10 pounds of it.i would have to do a little research;but it would most likely be sold in 4 oz containeres for about $6 each..4 oz will treat about 940 gallons.
if anyone is interested,let me know and i will see about getting it out..


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

You can sign me up for at least $4 worth.

Actually, even if you decide not to split up the stuff, PM me and I'll buy some wholesale. Probably a decade's worth.


----------

